# My play list



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2016)

Although the words, my play list, meant nothing to me, back in the fifties, I guess this would have been considered just that. Did you have a "play list" too?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2016)

Alexa plays my list..."Alexa play Elvis"


----------

